# CAAD 5 paint bubbles



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought a 2002 CAAD 5 R3000 C'dale 4 years ago off of ebay. I have since ridden the bike a lot, training and racing it for the past 3 years. Today while going over the entire bike I found a spot on the bottom of the top tube, right at the weld joining it to the seat tube where the paint is bubbling. I know one of the major signs of cracks is bubbling paint, but just wondered if anyone else has had this problem on older C'dales that has led to nothing. 

Thanks.


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

*bubbling paint*

my cad5 also had the paint bubbling on the top tube where the cable guides were welded,
also the bottom bracket aera where the downtubes met, the paint blisterd.this was on a 2 year old frame what was cleaned and taken care of.i spoke to the rep for cannondale and they said they would do nothing because it was out of warranty.I swore i would not buy another cdale, but i got a great deal on a 05 six-13 a fantastic bike, i love the ride but i cleaned it the other day and the paint is also bubbling wher the tiny holes are in the rear forks, and wheare the cable guides are under the bottom bracket. it seems to me that
thease frames where the have been welded or have areas that are prone to exposure, and are not finished properly will blister and bubble.Funny i have a 04 orbea mitis frame aluminium and carbon what i ride through the salt, rain and sandy roads during winter in the north east, and no paint problems. I think cannondale has problems with its finishing
process and paint application i will not be buying another cdale


----------



## jsm (Feb 3, 2007)

*super six bubbles*

I ordered a SuperSix and it came with several paint bubbles. I think its in the clearcoat. I also noticed 1/2 the A in the USA sticker on the seat stay is gone and clear coat over the top. You would think someone in the paint process would have noticed that....Kind of makes you wonder how much final inspection there is at all.
But, the bike rides great!


----------



## ar1981 (Apr 12, 2007)

You might want to have a look in the mtbr Cdale forum.

Similar experience posted. It has something to do with the Aluminium not being treated properly prior to the painting process.


----------

